# My first purchase. Good weed?



## Chinity (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## ddimebag (Oct 17, 2012)

how dense is it?
what does it smell like?
does it make sparks when it burns?
is the smoke smooth or harsh?
does it smell like something besides hay when you smoke it?


----------



## pmumbry (Oct 17, 2012)

the only way to tell if it is good is to smoke it. looks good.


----------

